# Mutation X V4



## Natheer Mallick (21/5/15)

Good day Vendors!

Anybody stock the Mutation X V4? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape (21/5/15)

We have the authentic Indulgance X V4's on the way. Dhl have just collected from supplier. Should be here early next week.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (22/5/15)

Any idea of pricing yet?


----------



## Sir Vape (23/5/15)

Just waiting on DHL and will release final pricing. Should hear today and they will be up on the site tomorrow to pre-order. Expecting them to land Monday / Tuesday.


----------

